# Pension reform communities (age limits)



## motorcop1128 (Aug 20, 2005)

Heres the deal, I claimed residency preference for an unnamed community, yet because I'm 33 I will not be considered for employment according to HRD. Evidently I was negligent not to realize that I couldn't get hired there after age 31.I have been a full time police officer for six years (unfortunately non-civil service) and worked as a special and reserve with other departments since 1997. I am one of the most proactive and progessive officers on my department and have numerous commendations etc.It would be advantageous for a department to hire a well qualified officer with an excellent track record, not to mention the amount of specialized courses, academy costs etc that they would save in hiring someone like me. Does anyone know if there's any way around this age limit law, it doesn't even show me where I stand on thier list. It sounds like age discrimintation to me, does the state have any type of lawsuit history on this matter????


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

The only way I know of is to get an act passed just for you!

*Chapter 136 of the Acts of 2007*

*AN ACT AUTHORIZING THE APPOINTMENT OF ALCINO FERNANDES AS A POLICE OFFICER IN THE TOWN OF MILFORD NOTWITHSTANDING THE MAXIMUM AGE REQUIREMENTS.*

_Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same as follows:_

*SECTION 1. *Notwithstanding any general or special law to the contrary, the personnel administrator of the human resources division shall certify Alcino Fernandes to be eligible for original appointment to the position of police officer in the town of Milford according to the grade he received on the examination for police officer held in April of 2007, notwithstanding the maximum age requirement for the position. If Alcino Fernandes meets all other requirements for certification as a police officer, the town of Milford may appoint him.

*SECTION 2. * This act shall take effect upon its passage.
_Approved October 18, 2007._​


----------



## motorcop1128 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh boy, I guess its worth a shot, no idea how to start this process. Looks like I've got a little research to do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure about the facts of your case, as all are different. 

Pension reform has been upheld in court, as most attorney's that deal with this issue will tell you. 

If you worked for a civil service community, you have 5 years to be reinstated within civil service.

The only other way to beat the 32 year old age limit is through a "Home Rule Petition". Without going into details, you need everyone in that community on board, as well as your Representative to put it on the floor on "The Hill".


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

motorcop1128 said:


> Oh boy, I guess its worth a shot, no idea how to start this process. Looks like I've got a little research to do. Thanks for the info.


Call your state rep and state senator. Make your case with the selectmen or mayor/city council and find out whether they would support such a bill. If they will, ask them to call your state rep/senator.

It would be helpful if the PD wants you. If the chief wants you, let the elected officials above know that you have support from the chief.

In a totally unrelated matter, take an interest in politics, and by "interest in politics" I mean donate money to the campaign committees of any of the elected officials mentioned above. Don't mention the donations when you talk to these political types, though.

Just my guess about how to get it done if you want this job. Such bills are not unusual.


----------

